# Boris the siamese buck



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Boris the siamese buck we got from Naomi  
























He's doing well...He likes sitting in peoples hair. Strange creature :? :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

And yeah he's working out in all the pics...got to keep up that physique!


----------



## Spider_Monkey (Oct 23, 2009)

Working out. lol.  Hes a cutie - looks a little like my newbies.


----------

